# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  70 شعار للمريخ إهداء للأخ خالد الأمين وكل الصفوة ...

## Deimos

*هذه  التصاميم للعديد من الأعضاء أذكر منهم ود الأمير -  الدسكو - ثابت محمد الجاك - مريخابي علي طول - محمد مأمون ...

 وأعتذر لأي عضو قمت برفع تصميمه دون ذكر إسمه ...













*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## khaled elamin

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ومزيد من التقدم ياحبيبنا
صور روعة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*






*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled elamin
					

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ومزيد من التقدم ياحبيبنا
صور روعة



مشكور يا زعيـــــم ...

والتحية للإخوة الأعضاء المصممين ...
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*والله يا عزو كل واحد اجمل من التاني ,.....  لك التحية ولجميع الصفوة خالص الود
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

والله يا عزو كل واحد اجمل من التاني ,.....  لك التحية ولجميع الصفوة خالص الود



أينما وجد الصفوة وجد الإبداع ...

مشكور يا دوك ...
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا عزو ما قصرت و الشعارات روعة بصراحة
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*معليش يا ريس

ده شعار الحزب الشيوعي الصيني معدل عليه فقط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باجيو
					

معليش يا ريس

ده شعار الحزب الشيوعي الصيني معدل عليه فقط






ههههههههههههههههههههههه يا زول شيوعي و كمان صيني
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*ياسلام يازعمه والله كل واحده احلى من التانيه
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*   ياسلام يا زعماء اينما وجدتم وجد الابداع لكم التحية ياشفوووووت 
تسلم البطن الجابتك يا عزو 24 .... 
كل تصميم احلي من التاني 
بس الصيني المعدل دا ما معانا !!!هههههههه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم جدا ياعزو يارائع
الغريبة انو عندنا كل التصاميم الرائعة دي ولي هسه ماعندنا شعار معتمد رسميا بالنادي
بالغت والله يامجلس المريخ
*

----------


## محمدين

*يا عزو
كدى خلينى من ده كلو
فنيلتى وينها ؟!!!.
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله يا عزو ما قصرت و الشعارات روعة بصراحة



تسلم ياغالي ... :1 (10):
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باجيو
					

معليش يا ريس

ده شعار الحزب الشيوعي الصيني معدل عليه فقط




شكراً يازعيــــم علي التوضيح ... لكن هذا أحد الشعارات المعتمدة في العديد من المواقع الإلكترونية ومن بينها موقع كووورة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

ياسلام يازعمه والله كل واحده احلى من التانيه



  :oao5:

روعة وإبداع ... سرني مرورك يا زعيــــم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

   ياسلام يا زعماء اينما وجدتم وجد الابداع لكم التحية ياشفوووووت 
تسلم البطن الجابتك يا عزو 24 .... 
كل تصميم احلي من التاني 
بس الصيني المعدل دا ما معانا !!!هههههههه 



:oao5:

الله يديك العافية يا صفوة غالي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم جدا ياعزو يارائع
الغريبة انو عندنا كل التصاميم الرائعة دي ولي هسه ماعندنا شعار معتمد رسميا بالنادي 
بالغت والله يامجلس المريخ



حاجة تحير ياقلب ...

إستهتار وعدم مبالاة من الإدارة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

يا عزو
 كدى خلينى من ده كلو
 فنيلتى وينها ؟!!!.



في الحفظ والصون يا ملك ...

بس إنت أظهر علينا ...
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*ابدااااااااااااااااع 
تســـــلم يدكــم يا صفوه
                        	*

----------

